# Replacement for factory rotors



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

My 2000 Sentra GXE has 20k miles. The car pulsates while braking, leading me to believe rotors are warped. If anyone has a similar problem, please let me know. I don't think I'll replace them with Nissan rotors. What are my options?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

just have them grinded...... mine were real bad but after 3 or 4 times on the grind machine they came out ok....
i don't know how much your models rotors cost but i only paid $14.00 each for new ones...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

*Rotats*

My 2001 Maxi rotas were warped, had to have them changed 3 days after picking up the car and every 20k since then. I finally gave up and have traded for a 2003. The service people never really figured out what was causing it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks!
I want to replace the bad factory rotors with something better if I can find them. Any idea's??


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

*brakes*

I don't think changing the rotars actually solves the problem. A mechanic told me there might be a problem with the hydraulics from the brake pump fluid causing the brakes to heat, the rotars warp as a result. I m picking up my 2003 this evening. Sure hope I don t have the same problem. Have the brakes check by some else.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Most likely the warping problem was caused by over-torqueing the lug nuts. These is something that is easily overlooked.

As for OEM replacements, you should look for rotors that are vented(ie. BREMBO). Slotted and/or x-drilled rotors will assist in off-gassing during heavy brake loads as well.

There are a number of budget rotors being offered on the internet at ridiculously cheap prices. Beware of these rotors as many are of inferior quality.

If you would like some additional information, drop me a line.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i got a problem with my rotors to.... everytime i drive the car hard... and hit the brakes then drive again i get this bad scratching sound from the rotors... anyone know what the hell is causeing this... i had the wheels off 3 times and can't seem to find the prob.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Buy a set of PowerSlots


----------

